# Anyone figure out how to add videos, docs, or pictures onto Fire?



## noblepaladin (Nov 17, 2011)

Kindle Fire seems to only sync my music. I cannot add my own video clips, documents, or pictures onto the Fire. It won't sync with my cloud storage. I'm quite disappointed at this aspect because I don't have WiFi access all the time, so I can't download stuff as I need them. I want to load it onto the Kindle Fire before I leave the house.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've loaded documents by attaching them as files and sending to the Fire's 'send to' email address.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

You can load them on your Fire by connecting your Fire to your PC and dragging the pix/videos into the appropriate folder. The only content you can sync wirelessly from the cloud is Amazon-purchased content, I believe.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

What I wonder, is if you sent them to the Fire using the email address, would they then count.  I mean, the documents I sent, are showing in Personal Documents on MYK.  It would be good if one could send music, say, too and the Fire would be able to figure out what to do with it.  Video files might be too big (heck, music files might be too big).

The other thing is that Amazon gives us a certain amount of cloud storage for our own stuff, and we can pay for more. . . . I'd think that storage should be accessible too. . . .but I admit I've not used any of mine so can't really speak to it any further.


----------



## B.C. Young (Aug 15, 2011)

I agree. If you have put your files onto Amazon's Cloud, they should let you sync whatever is on there.


----------



## shalym (Sep 1, 2010)

I was able to load all of my music onto my Amazon cloud drive and it shows up on my fire under music-->cloud (none of this is purchased from Amazon, btw)  but it doesn't seem to work that way for videos.  Hopefully this is something that they will be adding in the future.

Shari


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

So far none of my digital copies will work, they all seem to be .mp4v which is not a supported file   Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Buttercup said:


> So far none of my digital copies will work, they all seem to be .mp4v which is not a supported file  Am I doing something wrong?


Wow, Fire supports MP4 so I assumed it will handle .m4v (which is an MP4 format). All of my DVDs were ripped into MP4 (.m4v). That is the usual format of choice for these things. Does Fire really not support this?


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

No, it doesn't support it!  Nor does it support .wmv


----------



## shalym (Sep 1, 2010)

Buttercup said:


> No, it doesn't support it! Nor does it support .wmv


Not sure about the Fire, but for my Xoom, I always choose "H.264 Compatible Device" when converting--that seems to work best. There is a very good program called DVD Catalyst that you can get here http://www.tools4movies.com/ for converting movies.

Shari


----------



## lkn4truth (Nov 11, 2011)

So unless I missed something, the unit didn't come with a USB transfer cable in the box did it? So in order to transfer files to the device I'll need to buy a USB to mini USB cable? Also, it seems the device simply connected to my internet wi-fi but not on my home network as a device? Should I be able to see it in Windows Explorer and be able to transfer files to it by drag an drop in windows and have files wirelessly transfer? My biggest concern right now is just how many things I can't do with the fire because I'm not near a wi-fi. If I could download content to it for when I'm "offline" I'll be happy, but it is sounding like it's not all that easy since I assumed it was just putting it on the cloud drive and syncing.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

If you have another version of Kindle (except the Kindle 1) you can use the USB cable it came with to connect the Fire to your computer.


----------



## B.C. Young (Aug 15, 2011)

lkn4truth said:


> So unless I missed something, the unit didn't come with a USB transfer cable in the box did it? So in order to transfer files to the device I'll need to buy a USB to mini USB cable? Also, it seems the device simply connected to my internet wi-fi but not on my home network as a device? Should I be able to see it in Windows Explorer and be able to transfer files to it by drag an drop in windows and have files wirelessly transfer? My biggest concern right now is just how many things I can't do with the fire because I'm not near a wi-fi. If I could download content to it for when I'm "offline" I'll be happy, but it is sounding like it's not all that easy since I assumed it was just putting it on the cloud drive and syncing.


Yes, you will need the USB to USB mini cord to copy from your PC to the Fire. I doubt you can do it over Wi-Fi between your PC and Fire as there is no way to share the folders on the Fire to the network, at least none that I'm aware of.


----------



## lkn4truth (Nov 11, 2011)

Buttercup said:


> If you have another version of Kindle (except the Kindle 1) you can use the USB cable it came with to connect the Fire to your computer.


Thanks! I almost forgot the original came with the USB/to Mini cable. Strange they didn't include another one though with the new unit. I gifted my old Kindle to my mother and gave her the original cable. Fortunately my wife and daughter both have Kindles so I'll swipe their cord!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's a USB to *MICRO* USB cable you need. . .which is, indeed, the same as all previous Kindles except the 1st Gen.

Any such cable should work and they can be purchased for a decent price pretty much anywhere they sell computers and such. I've got half a dozen lying around here!


----------



## FSkornia (Feb 22, 2009)

The USB cable is the standard Micro-USB to USB cable. It is the same as what comes with the e-Ink Kindles (and that cable works, I tested it), as well as the one that works with most Android phones on the market. I just end up using the one that stays plugged into my computer and swap it between my phone and my Fire. If you want to buy one, though, I highly recommend Monoprice.com. They have a 6ft Micro-USB to USB cable for $.81 (http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=103&cp_id=10303&cs_id=1030307&p_id=4868&seq=1&format=2). Shipping is $1.88 to the US, so the full cost is under 3 bucks.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

devices in our house that all have the same cable.
2 kindles
4 phones
2 cameras
2 bluetooth headsets
We have these cables in every room. 1 permanently attached to my desktop, 1 in the car with the dual usb carcharger, 1 in my bag to go to school with me...

And don't ask me how, but I have found 2 K1 cables in the last week, even though I don't have a K1 anywhere around anymore, and sent my original box, couple of covers and couple of power cords to Leslie a while back.


----------

